# Useful Links for Veterans



## Manolito (Oct 3, 2010)

This was sent to me appears useful to all Vets. Mods if this is a duplicate post please delete. I did a search and didn't find anything. 
Bill

I Appeals http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/admin21/m21_1/mr/part1/ch05.doc 
Board of Veteran's Appeals http://www.va.gov/vbs/bva/ 
CARES Commission http://www.va.gov/vbs/bva/ 
CARES Draft National Plan http://www1.va.gov/cares/page.cfm?pg=105 
Center for Minority Veterans http://www1.va.gov/centerforminorityveterans/ 
Center for Veterans Enterprise http://www.vetbiz.gov/default2.htm 
Center for Women Veterans http://www1.va.gov/womenvet/ 
Clarification on the changes in VA healthcare for Gulf War Veterans http://www.gulfwarvets.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000016.html 
Classified Records - American Gulf War Veterans Assoc http://www.gulfwarvets.com/ubb/Forum18/HTML/000011.html 
Compensation for Disabilities Associated with the Gulf War Service http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/admin21/m21_1/part6 /ch07.doc 
Compensation Rate Tables, 12-1-03 http://www.vba.va.gov/bln/21/Rates/comp01.htm 
Department of Veterans Affairs Home Page http://www.va.gov/ 
Directory of Veterans Service Organizations http://www1.va.gov/vso/index.cfm?template=view 
Disability Examination Worksheets Index, Comp http://www.vba.va.gov/bln/21/Benefits/exams/index.htm 
Due Process http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/admin21/m21_1/mr/part1/ch02.doc 
Duty to Assist http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/admin21/m21_1/mr/part1/ch01.doc 
Electronic Code of Federal Regulations http://www.gpoaccess.gov/ecfr/ 
Emergency, Non-emergency, and Fee Basis Care http://www1.va.gov/opa/vadocs/fedben.pdf 
Environmental Agents http://www1.va.gov/environagents/ 
Environmental Agents M10 http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1002 
Establishing Combat Veteran Eligibility http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=315 
EVALUATION PROTOCOL FOR GULF WAR AND IRAQI FREEDOM VETERANS WITH POTENTIAL EXPOSURE TO DEPLETED URANIUM (DU) http://www1.va.gov/gulfwar/docs/DUHandbook1303122304.DOC   and http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1158 
See also, Depleted Uranium Fact Sheet http://www1.va.gov/gulfwar/docs/DepletedUraniumFAQSheet.doc 
EVALUATION PROTOCOL FOR NON-GULF WAR VETERANS WITH POTENTIAL EXPOSURE TO DEPLETED URANIUM (DU) http://www1.va.gov/gulfwar/docs/DUHANDBOOKNONGW130340304.DOC 
Fee Basis, PRIORITY FOR OUTPATIENT MEDICAL SERVICES AND INPATIENT HOSPITAL CARE http://www1.va..gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=206 Federal Benefits for Veterans and Dependants 2005 http://www1.va.gov/opa/vadocs/fedben.pdf OR, http://www1.va..gov/opa/vadocs/current_benefits.htm 
Forms and Records Request http://www.va.gov/vaforms/ 
General Compensation Provisions http://www.access.gpo.gov/uscode/title38/partii_chapter11_subchaptervi_.html 
Geriatrics and Extended Care http://www1.va.gov/geriatricsshg/ 
Guideline for Chronic Pain and Fatigue MUS-CPG http://www.oqp.med.va.gov/cpg/cpgn/mus/mus_base.htm 
Guide to Gulf War Veteran's Health http://www1.va.gov/gulfwar/docs/VHIgulfwar.pdf 
Gulf War Subject Index http://www1.va.gov/GulfWar/page.cfm?pg=7&template=main&letter=A 
Gulf War Veteran's Illnesses Q& As http://www1.va.gov/gulfwar/docs/GWIllnessesQandAsIB1041.pdf 
Hearings 
http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/admin21/m21_1/mr/part1/ch04.doc 
Homeless Veterans http://www1.va.gov/homeless/ 
HSR&D Home http://www.hsrd.research.va.gov/ 
Index to Disability Examination Worksheets C&P exams http://www.vba.va.gov/bln/21/benefits/exams/index.htm 
Ionizing Radiation http://www1.va.gov/irad/ 
Iraqi Freedom/Enduring Freedom Veterans VBA http://www.vba.va.gov/EFIF/ 
M 10 for spouses and children < http://www1..va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1007 
M10 Part III Change 1 http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1008 
M21-1 Table of Contents http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/M21_1.html 
Mental Disorders, Schedule of Ratings http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/regs/38CFR/BOOKC/PART4/S4_130..DOC 
Mental Health Program Guidelines http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1094 
Mental Illness Research, Education and Clinical Centers http://www.mirecc.med.va.gov/ 
MS (Multiple Sclerosis) Centers of Excellence http://www.va.gov/ms/about.asp 
My Health e Vet http://www.myhealth.va.gov/ 
NASDVA.COM http://nasdva.com/ 
National Association of State Directors http://www.nasdva.com/ 
National Center for Health Promotion and Disease Prevention http://www.nchpdp.med.va.gov/postdeploymentlinks.asp 
Neurological Conditions and Convulsive Disorders, Schedule of Ratings http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/regs/38cfr/bookc/part4/s4_124a.doc 
OMI (Office of Medical Inspector) http://www.omi.cio.med.va.gov/ 
Online VA Form 10-10EZ https://www.1010ez..med.va.gov/sec/vha/1010ez/ 
Parkinson's Disease and Related Neurodegenerative Disorders http://www1.va.gov/resdev/funding/solicitations/docs/parkinsons.pdf 
and, http://www1.va.gov/padrecc/ 
Peacetime Disability Compensation http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=browse_usc&docid=Cite:+38USC1131 
Pension for Non-Service-Connected Disability or Death http://www.access.gpo.gov/uscode/title38/partii_chapter15_subchapteri_.html           and, http://www.access.gpo.gov/uscode/title38/partii_chapter15_subchapterii_.html 
and, http://www.access.gpo.gov/uscode/title38/partii_chapter15_subchapteriii_.html 
Persian Gulf Registry http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1003 
This program is now referred to as Gulf War Registry Program (to include Operation Iraqi Freedom) as of March 7, 2005: http://www1..va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1232 
Persian Gulf Registry Referral Centers http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1006 
Persian Gulf Veterans' Illnesses Research 1999, Annual Report To Congress http://www1.va.gov/resdev/1999_Gulf_War_Veterans'_Illnesses_Appendices.doc           Persian Gulf Veterans' Illnesses Research 2002, Annual Report To Congress http://www1.va.gov/resdev/prt/gulf_war_2002/GulfWarRpt02.pdf 
Phase I PGR http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1004 
Phase II PGR http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=1005 
Policy Manual Index http://www.va.gov/publ/direc/eds/edsmps.htm 
Power of Attorney http://www.warms.vba..va.gov/admin21/m21_1/mr/part1/ch03.doc           Project 112 (Including Project SHAD) http://www1.va.gov/shad/ 
Prosthetics Eligibility http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=337 
Public Health and Environmental Hazards Home Page http://www.vethealth.cio.med.va.gov/ 
Public Health/SARS http://www..publichealth.va.gov/SARS/ 
Publications Manuals http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/publications.cfm?Pub=4 
Publications and Reports http://www1.va.gov/resdev/prt/pubs_individual.cfm?webpage=gulf_war.htm 
Records Center and Vault Homepage http://www.aac.va.gov/vault/default.html 
Records Center and Vault Site Map http://www.aac.va.gov/vault/sitemap.html 
REQUEST FOR AND CONSENT TO RELEASE OF INFORMATION FROM CLAIMANT'S RECORDS http://www.forms.va.gov/va/Internet/VARF/getformharness.asp?formName=3288-form.xft 
Research Advisory Committee on Gulf War Veterans Illnesses April 11, 2002 http://www1.va.gov/rac-gwvi/docs/Minutes_April112002.doc 
Research Advisory Committee on Gulf War Veterans Illnesses 
http://www1.va.gov/rac-gwvi/docs/ReportandRecommendations_2004.pdf 
Research and Development http://www.appc1.va.gov/resdev/programs/all_programs.cfm 
Survivor's and Dependents' Educational Assistance http://www.access.gpo.gov/uscode/title38/partiii_chapter35_.html 
Title 38 Index Parts 0-17 
http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...c=ecfr&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title38/38cfrv1_02.tpl 
Part 18 
http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...ecfr&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title38/38cfrv2_02...tpl 
Title 38 Part 3 Adjudication Subpart Pension, Compensation, and Dependency and Indemnity Compensation http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...dc&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title38/38cfr3_main_02.tpl 
Title 38 Pensions, Bonuses & Veterans Relief (also Â§ 3.317 Compensation for certain disabilities due to undiagnosed illnesses found here) http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...dc&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title38/38cfr3_main_02.tpl          Title 38 PART 4--SCHEDULE FOR RATING DISABILITIES Subpart B--DISABILITY RATINGS 
http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...gn=div6&view=text&node=38:1.0.1.1.5.2&idno=38 
Title 38 Â§ 4.16 Total disability ratings for compensation based on un employability of the individual. PART 4 SCHEDULE FOR RATING DISABILITIES Subpart General Policy in Rating http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...&view=text&node=38:1.0.1.1.5.1..96.11&idno=38 
U.S. Court of Appeals for Veterans Claims http://www.vetapp.gov/ 
VA Best Practice Manual for Posttraumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) http://www.avapl.org/pub/PTSD Manual final 6.pdf 
VA Fact Sheet http://www1.va.gov/opa/fact/gwfs.html 
VA Health Care Eligibility http://www.va.gov/healtheligibility/home/hecmain.asp 
VA INSTITUTING GLOBAL ASSESSMENT OF FUNCTION (GAF) http://www.avapl.org/gaf/gaf.html 
VA Life Insurance Handbook Chapter 3 http://www.insurance.va.gov/inForceGliSite/GLIhandbook/glibookletch3.htm#310 
VA Loan Lending Limits and Jumbo Loans http://valoans.com/va_facts_limits.cfm 
VA MS Research http://www.va.gov/ms/about.asp 
VA National Hepatitis C Program http://www.hepatitis.va.gov/ 
VA Office of Research and Development http://www1.va.gov/resdev/ 
VA Trainee Pocket Card on Gulf War http://www.va.gov/OAA/pocketcard/gulfwar.asp 
VA WMD EMSHG http://www1.va.gov/emshg/ 
VA WRIISC-DC http://www.va.gov/WRIISC-DC/ 
VAOIG Hotline Telephone Number and Address http://www.va..gov/oig/hotline/hotline3 . htm 
Vet Center Eligibility - Readjustment Counseling Service http://www.va.gov/rcs/Eligibility.htm 
Veterans Benefits Administration Main Web Page http://www.vba.va.gov/ 
Veterans Legal and Benefits Information http://valaw.org/ 
VHA Forms, Publications, Manuals http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ 
VHA Programs - Clinical Programs & Initiatives http://www1.va.gov/health_benefits/page.cfm?pg=13 http://webmaila.juno.com/webmail/new/UrlBlockedError.aspx > 
VHA Public Health Strategic Health Care Group Home Page http: // www.publichealth.va.gov/ 
VHI Guide to Gulf War Veterans Health http://www1.va.gov/vhi_ind_study/gulfwar/istudy/index.asp 
Vocational Rehabilitation http://www.vba.va.gov/bln/vre/ 
Vocational Rehabilitation Subsistence http://www.vba.va.gov/bln/vre/InterSubsistencefy04.doc 
VONAPP online http://vabenefits.vba.va.gov/vonapp/main.asp 
WARMS - 38 CFR Book C http://www.warms.vba.va.gov/bookc.html 
Wartime Disability Compensation http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=browse_usc&docid=Cite:+38USC1110 
War-Related Illness and Injury Study Center - New Jersey http://www.wri.med.va.gov/ 
Welcome to the GI Bill Web Site http://www.gibill.va.gov/ 
What VA Social Workers Do http://www1.va.gov/socialwork/page.cfm?pg=3 
WRIISC Patient Eligibility http://www.illegion.org/va1.html 

Print this and save it in your VA files. There may be a need for its use in the future.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 3, 2010)

Sticky...Thank You


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 4, 2011)

wow Bill..... amazing....


----------



## Headshot (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know right off hand which of those links (if it's there) is the one to get reevaluated by the VA?  I need to get the paperwork started in the system so those fuckers can unfuck the original fuckup where my fucking claim is concerned....fuckers!  Focker out.


----------



## Gypsy (May 2, 2012)

Got this in an email from JSS Portal.


In an effort to reduce Veteran unemployment, the VOW to Hire Heroes Act of 2011 was passed and signed into law last November. Included in this new law is the Veterans Retraining Assistance Program (VRAP) for unemployed 35 to 60 year old Veterans, which will begin on July 1, 2012 - we will begin accepting applications on May 15, 2012.

VRAP offers 12 months of training assistance to 99,000 unemployed Veterans who are at least 35 years old but no older than 60. Eligible participants will receive up to 12 months of training assistance at the full-time payment rate under the Montgomery GI Bill–Active Duty program (currently $1,473 per month). DOL will offer employment assistance to every Veteran who participates or applies to the VRAP program. You can learn more about VRAP at http://benefits.va.gov/vow/education.htm.

Please visit: http://gibill.va.gov/benefits/other_programs/vrap_email_signup.html

You will be prompted to provide us your first name, last name, and email address. Once submitted you can expect to receive six to seven emails about VRAP, including notification on when applications open.

If you have any technical problems with the link or the image please email us at 225D.VBACO@VA.GOV for support. Detailed information on VOW and VRAP is also available at http://www.benefits.va.gov/VOW.

Help us spread the word by sending this information on to the Veterans in your military community.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (May 2, 2012)

http://veteransgreenjobs.org/programs/veterans-fire-corps
Just found out about this today. There are some programs that allow you to get some certs & experience in wildland firefighting. Most of them are summer gigs that pay about $3,000. Seems like it would be a good foot in the door for anyone interesting in that type of work. I applied to a few of them (seems like a great way to spend the summer).


http://www.hireheroesusa.org/
this is another great place for vets looking for assistance in getting employment. It's president is Captain Brian Stann, one of my old Battalion's officers, though he is better known for teaching his UFC opponents a lesson in badassery. If you need help transitioning & getting employment, this is a great resource.


----------



## RackMaster (May 14, 2012)

Those in need or those that know of someone in need of help dealing with combat stress or any mental health issue.

http://restorewarriors.org/



> Goal: Help wounded service members and their families who are struggling with the impact of combat stress in their daily lives.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 13, 2013)

Free suits for vets seeking employment:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...18414037.54232.171807186215364&type=1&theater


----------



## Dame (Jul 14, 2013)

Some of you have expressed a desire to move west to find work. U.S. Veterans Initiative's Las Vegas office has just secured $230,000 in funding to help veterans find work here.
http://www.usvetsinc.org/


----------



## Loki (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the post, great stuff and very useful.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 10, 2020)

May I suggest PCSI and Team Rubicon?

Both are non profits that hire vets.
PCSI specifically disabled vets, the work environment is about 50 / 50 veterans / civilians but very getting along and respectful, 

Team Rubicon is disaster response organization founded by a former Marine.

No direct experience with either, but close friends in the forces both worked for them and vouch for them as good work environs, accomodating disabilities, and solid companies.


----------



## RackMaster (May 10, 2020)

I know people with Team Rubicon Canada, excellent organization and are currently very active.  Especially since it's flood season across much of the country, along with helping local charities doing pandemic relief. 


Team Rubicon Canada


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 10, 2020)

Oh wow, so there's even a CND variant...

That's super sweet to know @RackMaster, as I know a few that might be interesting to, so will pass your link along.


----------

